# A common courtesy



## Paparazzi

When someone returns your lost gear to you, it is a common courtesy to repay that person with some beer, especially when you ask what kind of beer that person likes, and especially when it's a Werner carbon fiber bent shaft paddle...... Not even a thank you???


----------



## streetdoctor

I agree it's shitty but I wouldn't complain about it... I try to do the right thing not for the reward.. but if it happens cool.


----------



## Paparazzi

Agreed!


----------



## Jensjustduckie

I even pack extra beers when I don't have a shuttle to pay whoever gave me a ride off with... Some people make me wonder.


----------



## watermonkey

I think it is especially appropriate when one returns lost gear to a commerial company when their clients have left gear behind, not just lost in the river...hint, hint Aspen Whitewater Rafting. I'll take good river karma too, but it does go nice with beer.


----------



## BarryDingle

I once gave a guide 40$ cash for finding and returning my Werner bent shaft. Probably too much,in hindsight,but I was so geeked on getting it back,at the time.It was a day old. 

A LRG thank you was in order.


----------



## adgeiser

last year i recovered a paddle... the owner asked about beer preference, i adamantly (i know, that's a pretty big word for you rafters to understand) insisted that it was just the right thing to do and no beer was necessary.

he still brought over a case of beer.

next weekends camp was more fun all around.


----------



## wvathree

*I wanted to give you the beer and thank you in person.*

I didn't want to leave the beer in the courtyard with no one there so no else would take it.


----------



## lmyers

I wouldn't "expect" anything in return. Sure, it's nice and good Karma, but you should return lost gear to it's rightful owner regardless of the "reward".


----------



## TonyM

Don't lose your shit.


----------



## glenn

Lame not to hook up some beer. It's called a courtesy because it's not required but it sure is a nice thing to do. Common because although not required it is a regular practice. Shitty to call someone out on it. Even shittier to find out they had a halfway good reason.


----------



## streetdoctor

I think this whole thread is pretty shitty...


----------



## Matty

Is it worse for your Karma to not offer beer for a returned item? or to do a good deed and then come on the Buzz and demand recognition/payment for your good deed, all the while pointing how much of a better person you are for not keeping someone else's lost gear?


----------



## cosurfgod

I don't have to worry about it because I always keep the gear. You guys are nerds.


----------



## caspermike

https://vimeo.com/45743312

yeah watch this


----------



## streetdoctor

Matty said:


> Is it worse for your Karma to not offer beer for a returned item? or to do a good deed and then come on the Buzz and demand recognition/payment for your good deed, all the while pointing how much of a better person you are for not keeping someone else's lost gear?


+1000


----------



## g.soutiere

Matty said:


> Is it worse for your Karma to not offer beer for a returned item? or to do a good deed and then come on the Buzz and demand recognition/payment for your good deed, all the while pointing how much of a better person you are for not keeping someone else's lost gear?


Karma's a bitch. Everything we call common ( common courtesy, common sense ) there is no common. Just be happy you helped out a fellow boater and quit your bitching, wait for your karmic return. It has happened to me, and yes I am being a dick, my karma can handle it.


----------



## Paparazzi

Well, I guess I'm the ass now. Sorry for calling you out on here Van. I would say that is a completely legitimate reason for not leaving the beer at the shop. My alcoholic self really wanted a PBR that day. 

Side note - I found a wedding ring yesterday at a local crag. Found the guy and expected nothing in return. But Karma did reward me with a really sweet Matchbox car that I found later that day. Lesson learned.

BTW, thanks for the beer Van. It tasted wonderful!!


----------



## Barney Fife

*Thank You*



caspermike said:


> https://vimeo.com/45743312
> 
> yeah watch this


This video was a nice reprieve from this thread...


----------



## carvedog

caspermike said:


> https://vimeo.com/45743312
> 
> yeah watch this


I did. Nice work. Highlight of this thread.


----------

